# ISTANBUL, NO BAZAAR



## e7dag (Oct 29, 2014)

SEPTEMBER 14


----------



## e7dag (Oct 29, 2014)

Continuing


----------



## e7dag (Oct 29, 2014)

Continuing


----------



## e7dag (Oct 30, 2014)

Replying myself....


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice series, keep posting e7dag.


----------



## e7dag (Oct 30, 2014)

Cont'd


----------



## e7dag (Oct 30, 2014)

ok, you have asked for it!


----------



## RobertG. (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi,
thanks for opening this thread and posting these pictures of Istanbul. I love Istanbul. Strolling through the streets of this ancient metropolis again and again is so great. Coincidentally I had also been in Istanbul in September 2014. As a landscape photographer my view on the city was slightly different. A bit wider I would say. It looked like this:












Kind regards, Robert


----------



## panterck (Nov 17, 2014)

Istanbul Mosque


----------



## FEBS (Nov 18, 2014)

e7dag said:


> SEPTEMBER 14



Fabulous e7dag. Which bridge was that? the first or the second?


----------

